# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  libros que se deberían leer

## salinger

Como  amante de la buena lectura,creo este hilo para que todos podamos compartir  esos libros que hemos leído y  nos a gustado,  que la gente tenga oportunidad de leerlo.

1-el guardián entre el centeno (salinger)

2-el ocho (katherine neville)

3- el fuego (katherine neville)

4-la tabla de flandes  (arturo perez réverte) 

5-el arte de la guerra (sunt tzu) 

6-todo bajo el cielo (matilde asensi) 

7-edgar allan poe

----------


## t.barrie

Me ha gustado la iniciativa. Hace un tiempo que no leo, la excusa de no tener tiempo...el trabajo, los estudios, la magia :302: . Voy a temporadas, a ver si gracias a este hilo me reengancho a la lectura :Wink1: .

¡Ah! Cuatro de mis favoritos:

-El médico(Noah Gordon)
-Ensayo sobre la ceguera(Saramago)
-La voz dormida(Dulce Chacón)
-Maus(Art Spiegelman)

Un saludo.

----------


## ricardo77

Pues a mi leer me gusta bastante y si hay algunos que me gustan especialmente son los de Agatha Christie que me los he leido casi todos y recomiendo todos y cada uno de ellos


P.D: aparte por supuesto de los libros de magia  :001 302: 


Saludos :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Para mí... Orson Scott Card, desde "El juego de Ender" (contando todos los que le siguen, y a Bean), pasando por "Encantamiento", "Maestro cantor", "Calle de magia",...  :Smile1: 





> 1-el guardián entre el centeno (salinger)


No por favor, ese no.


PD. t.barrie... no nos abandones :(
PPD. "El arte de la guerra"... ese es el que me acabo de leer ^^ Gracias Ignoto y Pulgas  :O13:

----------


## t.barrie

> PD. t.barrie... no nos abandones :(


 
Si yo... nunca me he ido :Confused: 



 :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> Si yo... nunca me he ido


Así me gusta  :O13: 

¡Corre, a cubierto que vienen los MODs!
... luego me llaman spamer... hay que ver... gentuza...

 :302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Así a bote pronto (y sin orden)

Ulises, James Joyce (sin traducir, por favor)

Pedro Páramo, Juán Rulfo

Todos los relatos cortos de Borges (El Aleph)

1984 de George Orwell

La metamorfosis, Franz Kafka

La Senda del Perdedor, Charles Bukowski

Lazarillo de Tormes, si hombre sí.

Las Mil y Una Noches.

Poema del Mío Cid, ¿por qué no?

Y muchísimos más (la Divina Comedia, La Insoportable Levedad del ser, La Iliada y la Odisea, El viejo y el Mar...)

Es muy difícil elegir. Depende de gustos y momentos...

----------


## juanfran

Los pilares de la tierra y la catedral del mar, sin duda, dos libros ambientados en la edad media buenisimos  :Wink1: 

Y efectivamente los de Agatha Christie tambien son casi todos unas obras maestras

----------


## palma50

Algunos de los que mas he disfrutado son: El teatro de sabbath. autor philip roth. La vida esta en otra parte. autor milan kundera. El mago (curiosa novela) autor cesar aira. diablo guardian. autor xavier velasco. pastoral americana. autor philip roth.  pintor de batallas. autor arturo perez reverte. ojala y este hilo vaya creciendo asi las recomendaciones literarias seran mas extensas. saludos.

----------


## Iván Manso

Cualquiera de Paul Auster (ufffff) o Stephen King. Pero Julio Verne... impresionante... esa imaginación, en fin.  

"Las cenizas de Angela" me marcaron, y su continuación "Lo es" lo remataron (junto con "El profesor", del mismo autor, Frank McCourt)

Los libros de Eduardo Punset me encantan, admiro a ese hombre muchisimo. 

Y luego uno que he leído dos veces (en menos de un año) pero sin duda volveré a leer, "El señor de los anillos" (junto a su Hobbit)

Y ya en plan más comercial he disfrutado mucho con los de Harry Potter y también con "La sombra del viento"

Pero vamos, que no podría decir aquí todo lo que me gusta y leo porque no acabo. Leer es algo que si no existiera tendría que inventarse.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## salinger

bueno veo que hay bastantes aficionados a la lectura ,y a decir verdad con muy buen gusto .
gracias a vosotros e descubierto algún escritor que desconocía y,espero que muy pronto algunos de los libros que habeis mencionando se encuentren en mi estantería,por cierto os recomiendo tambien el libro de carter engaño al diablo.
Se trata de un thriller de misterio que sigue los pasos de Charles Carter, uno de los mejores magos de los Estados Unidos de principios del siglo XX, a quien la muerte del presidente del país, Warren G. Harding, tras participar en uno de sus trucos le coloca en el centro de una conspiración

----------


## Iban

¿El Ulises de Joyce? Eidan, deja el crack y pásate a las anfetas...  :Wink1: 

Sólo uno, que esto de las listas es una pereza: Aldous Huxley: _Un mundo feliz_.

Cien años de soledad, La familia de Pascual Duarte, El perfume, El mercader de Venecia, Caballo de Troya, El Antiguo Testamento, El maestro cantor, 38 formas de ganar una discusión, Archipiélago Gulag, cualquier cosa de Ambrose Bierce, Horace Warphole o Guy de Maupassant (y también hay que leer algo del Marqués de Sade), A sangre fría, Crónicas marcianas (especialmente el cuento del cohete), Rayuela, Sin noticias de Gurb, La naranja mecánica, Wilt, El quijote, El viejo y el mar, Sinhué el egipcio, El señor de las moscas, Rebelión en la granja, el Adriano de Youcemar, El barón rampante, El principito, El péndulo de Foucault, Por quién doblan las campanas ... Podríamos pasar así la noche entera.

Es que la lista es infinita. En mi cuarto hay más de 2500 libros, y muchos de ellos son joyas.

----------


## Pulgas

Quizás no sean mi top-5 ideal, pero sí los que se me vienen a la cabeza en este momento.

Inventario I y II, de Mario Benedetti.
La Oveja negra y demás fábulas, de Augusto Monterroso.
Momo, de Michael Ende.
El Quijote, de Miguel de Cervantes.
Tratado de marionetas para la educación de los príncipes, de Valle Inclán.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿No te gustó, Iban? jie, jie, jie...

(Ese libro, tiene dos problemas, la dificultad, y que es intraducible, como la poesía de Poe, por ejemplo...)


P.D: Mejor, concretizo, como la poesía de cualquiera.  :302:

----------


## Ming

> Sin noticias de Gurb, El principito


No, por favor...




> El Quijote, de Miguel de Cervantes.


Nooooooooooo...

Ufff... ¿sois viejos o es que os gustan los clásicos?

----------


## Javi Drama

Que bonito, que variedad, que gustos mas raros...coincidentes por cierto. Bukowski, Scott Card (no perderse el Septimo hijo...también está muy bien).

Yo añadiré un clásico, maltratado en sus versiones cinematográficas, como "Soy Leyenda" de Richard Matheson y para ser justo referenciaré la última relectura de "El Club de la lucha" de Chuck Palahniuk.

Hace unos años descubrí a otro autor, Sergei Lukyanenko. La serie de "guardianes" me sigue pareciendo genial...pero como siempre...por favor no lo compareis con las pelis.

PxDx que triste es que de todo haya que hacer una película.

----------


## salinger

estoy de acuerdo con javidrama,la trilogía de guardianes de la noche es fantástica ,aunque la peli no este a la altura ,tengo que reconocer que a mi personalmente me gusto,sabes si van a sacar la tercer parte {guardianes del ocaso}

----------


## Iván Manso

Jaja, Ming, hay que leer de todo!! Clásicos, últimos éxitos, libros que nadie lee y que descubres en una librería por ahí perdida... eso es lo bonito, variedad de temas, estilos y demás... no sé, es lo que yo pienso.

----------


## ferrymagic

El hereje de Miguel Delibes, es cuando te das cuenta de lo que realmente es la literatura. 

Un saludo.

----------


## salinger

no es cuestión de novedad o clásico ,la cuestión es que hoy en dia hay muchos libros que cuestan de leer porque son espeso o porque se hace mucha publicidad y luego no es para tanto,pero para gustos los colores.

----------


## pableton

La soledad de los números primos, Paolo Giordano
Hablando del asunto, Julian Barnes
La conjura de los necios, John Kennedy Toole
La historia del amor, Nicole Kraus
2666 de Roberto Bolaño (mi novela favorita)
Cien años de Soledad.
A Sangre fría (por supuesto)
Las asombrosas aventuras de Kavalier y Clay, Michael Chabon (en esta hay un mago)
El adversario, Emmanuelle Carrere.
Intimidad, Hanif Kureishi

Cortazar, Italo Calvino, Highsmith, Dostoyevski

Por ejemplo.

----------


## magikko

¿Caballo de troya 1? :D

Relatos cómicos de Edgar Alan Poe y Sherlock Holmes (todos).

Los libros Gordos me "aburren". Los cuentos cortos, los leo, me emocionan, corro y los cuento.

----------


## Iban

Maggiko, entonces, de verdad, hazme caso y búscate los "Cuentos de Soldados y Civiles" de Ambrose Bierce.  :Wink1: 

Y lee a Borges, eso siempre.

----------


## Ming

> Jaja, Ming, hay que leer de todo!! Clásicos, últimos éxitos, libros que nadie lee y que descubres en una librería por ahí perdida... eso es lo bonito, variedad de temas, estilos y demás... no sé, es lo que yo pienso.


Supongo que mi problema es cuando te obligan a leer un libro. Leer, para mí, es un placer; pero si pasa a ser una obligación entonces es un coñazo. Que los leo igual, si, pero no los disfruto. Si me hubiese leído... "Sin noticias de Gurb" por gusto... pues puede que me hubiese reído mucho y que me hubiese encantado... pero por obligación... le tengo tirria al libro.
No sé si solo es un problema mío o es cosa de los colegios, institutos, bachilleratos,...

Más libros... me gustaron todos los de la dragonlance... los de "Juego de tronos" (las primeras partes suelen gustarme más que los otros...)... "Manual de la oscuridad"... y hay libros cutres, pero cutres cutres que me han gustado mucho.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ming, no es nada raro. A mi me obligaron leerme "Zalacaín el aventurero" de Pío Baroja, y de la manía que le cogí no he podido leerme nada de él aún. Y mira que he leído cosas, pero no hay tu tía.

Eso creo que es un grave fallo en el modelo de educación, si quieren fomentar la lectura no puedes obligarlos a ello.

Por cierto, viendo lo que dices que te gusta, si no lo has hecho ya, busca las Crónicas de Mallorea y las Crónicas de Belgarath; me temo que te encantarán

----------


## Ming

> Por cierto, viendo lo que dices que te gusta, si no lo has hecho ya, busca las Crónicas de Mallorea y las Crónicas de Belgarath; *me temo que te encantarán*


Pues intentaré no mirarlo jeje... el segundo me suena, pero no se... uffff... ahora estoy de examenes (cosa que voy a llegar tarde al primero por estar en el foro  :117: ) pero... tengo muchos libros de magia (que me han prestado) para leer, estudiar, repasar, trabajar, practicar, desmigajar, reconstruir, destrozar y... un caos mental jeje  :O16:

----------


## ignoto

-El principito (sin traducir).
-Africanus el hijo del cónsul, Las legiones malditas y La traición de Roma de Santiago Posteguillo.
-La sombra de Massada (no recuerdo el autor).
-Un día de Cólera y Cabo Trafalgar de Arturo Pérez Reverte.

Y mil más...

----------


## Tracer

por decir uno "el juego de ender" y ya pondre mas otro dia.

----------


## Iban

> por decir uno "el juego de ender" y ya pondre mas otro dia.


Gran saga. aunque me "llegó" más la segunda parte, "_La voz de los muertos_". Eso sí, los últimos... la "precuela" de Bean en la tierra... prff...

Demasiado "guay".

----------


## Tracer

pues si, la voz de los muertos es otro gran libro, pero para mi carece del impacto emocional del final del primero, y del desarrollo de ender como personaje, pero vamos. que tambien me encanta.

----------


## Ming

Bueno, para gustos los colores... eso sí, si os gusta los de la Escuela de Batalla... os va a decepcionar mucho "Guerra de Regalos", un buen trozo del libro no es nada de novela, aunque al final "vuelve" con lo que ocurrió con los hermanos de Ender y le decisión "final".
Y por mi parte me gustó más cuando Bean estaba en la Escuela que luego el de la Tierra...

----------


## rafa cama

Parece que Orson Scott Card tiene sus fans en el foro. De sus libros recomiendo sin duda EL JUEGO DE ENDER y LA VOZ DE LOS MUERTOS, pero a partir de ahí se le va un poco la olla en los siguientes. La serie de Bean no está mal del todo, pero no llega a la altura. EL MAESTRO CANTOR es otra novelaza de lectura casi obligada.

Siguiendo con la CI-FI, y obviando a Asimov (otro autor obligado), creo que es preciso citar DUNE (Frank Herbert), y dentro de los autores más recientes, podríamos destacar a Louise McMaster Bujold, que sobre todo con la serie de Miles Vorkosigan garantiza horas de lectura entretenida.

EL SEÑOR DE LOS ANILLOS es obviamente otro libro a citar. DRAGONLANCE y demás son divertidas, pero no dejan de ser obras menores. Y si hay un autor imprescindible, ese es TERRY PRATCHETT (probad a leer MORT, y si después no os engancháis a toda la serie, hacéroslo mirar).

En novela histórica, me encanta Lindsay Davies y la serie de Falco (aunque los últimos libros han bajado la calidad) y la serie iniciada con EL PRIMER HOMBRE DE ROMA de la autora de EL PAJARO ESPINO (que ahora no recuerdo su nombre). El último de la serie es un añadido tardío que no llega al nivel, pero el resto están muy bien.

Por cierto, hablando de ROMA, la serie EMPERADOR es todo lo contrario a una serie recomendable. Que está bien que un autor de novela histórica añada cosas para darle interés a la novela, pero es que en este caso no es que añada. Es que se inventa, sin ningún rubor, otra historia "distinta" (por ejemplo, y según recuerdo, Catón muere antes de la Guerra Civil, por razones que sólo el autor puede entender, Bruto es de la misma edad que César, etc., etc.)

Dado que la lectura es mi gran afición de toda la vida, podríamos seguir, y seguir, pero creo que de momento con estos apuntes, basta.

Saludines.

----------


## rafa cama

Acabo de ver que Eidanyoson ha citado las series de David Eddings CRONICAS DE BELGARATH y CRONICAS DE MALLOREA. Sin duda son altamente recomendables si te gusta la literatura FANTASTICA, pero a mi modo de ver son aún más recomendables ELlENIUM y EL TAMULI, protagonizadas por el caballero Pandión Falquián/Sparhawk. La segunda serie está hoy totalmente descatalogada, pero quizás la podáis encontrar de segunda mano, o en alguna biblioteca.

----------


## Iván Manso

Ming, es cierto lo que dices. De hecho a mí me empezó a gustar leer cuando salí del instituto... Allí me obligaban a leer y no me gustaba (tuve que hacer un examen de Hamlet y me vi la peli para no leer el libro) pero cuando salí... pues eso, que ya no he parado

----------


## Némesis

Ming, ¿te gusta la ciencia ficción? Tú y yo vamos a tener que tener una charla...

Cito algunos que ahora se me ocurren, y no es por orden de preferencia:
- Ubik, de Philip K. Dick. Tremendísimo.
- Niebla, de Unamuno. Sencillamente genial.
- Otra vuelta de tuerca, de Henry James. Todavía estoy temblando de miedo.
- Sonata a Kreutzer, de Tolstoi (una novela breve). Para mí, la verdadera explicación humana de por qué existen los celos.

Por cierto, una anécdota que creo que vale la pena. Una vez, yo y un par de amigos míos nos acercamos a un profesor de literatura al que admirábamos, y le dijimos si nos podía pasar una lista de libros que él consideraba más imprescindibles de la literatura universal, para poder ponerlos en la lista de "tengo que leerlos". Respondió:
-Eso es fácil. La Bíblia, Homero y el Quijote. El resto son tonterías.

Y no era precisamente un hombre poco leído. Léase la palabra "tonterías" con el debido cariño.

----------


## Tracer

> Y si hay un autor imprescindible, ese es TERRY PRATCHETT (probad a leer MORT, y si después no os engancháis a toda la serie, hacéroslo mirar).
> .


 :O16:  :Great:

----------


## Ming

> Ming, ¿te gusta la ciencia ficción? Tú y yo vamos a tener que tener una charla...


Mmm... no sé si eso es bueno...

Ravenous... piensa en verde, eh  :Rofl:

----------


## Moss

Cuantas coincidencias con Iban...

Añadiría uno. "Azteca" de Gary Jennings.
De este libro tengo un párrafo escrito en la hoja de publicidad del libro (en ese momento no tenía otra cosa), que me acompaña en mi cartera desde 1987; me identifiqué con el texto y cuanto más ando por el mundo, más significado adquiere para mí.

Añado otro, "La colmena" y quizás la primera entrega de "Caballo de Troya".

Y la poesía de Neruda. Y la de Alberti. Y voy a parar, que me caliento.

Ah sí,.. que acabo de leer a T. Barrie," El médico", me gustó, me gustó...

----------


## Ming

> Y voy a parar, que me caliento.


... esto...  :117:  luego me llaman malpensada...  :117: 

Sigue, sigue, ya estoy escribiendo libros en mi lista de "Futuros libros que debo leer... algún día...".

----------


## Moss

Otro. 
"Las cruzadas vistas por los árabes." de Amin Maalouf. 
Basado en testimonios de historiadores y cronistas de la época; musulmanes, claro. Abarca desde la caída de Jerusalén en 1099 hasta la toma de Acre por parte de los árabes en el año 1291.

----------


## ignoto

> Otro. 
> "Las cruzadas vistas por los árabes." de Amin Maalouf. 
> Basado en testimonios de historiadores y cronistas de la época; musulmanes, claro. Abarca desde la caída de Jerusalén en 1099 hasta la toma de Acre por parte de los árabes en el año 1291.


Fantástico libro totalmente recomendable.

----------


## Iban

¿Sabéis un libro que cambió completamente mi percepciónsobre la lectura? El Criticón, de Baltasar Gracián. Quizás era demasiado joven cuando lo leí, pero había leído hacía poco la Divina Comedia, y tenía curiosidad por compararlo con un autor español.

Los que hayáis leído a Dante y os ha gustado, tenéis que darle una oportunidad a Gracián. Es del mismo estilo, pero infinitamente más enriquecedor. Cuenta el proceso de crecimiento, autoconocimiento y descubrimiento del mundo y la divinidad. Una auténtica delicia.

Duro, largo, denso, pero... maravilloso.

Cuando lo terminé me pasé una semana entera sin atreverme a coger otro libro. Era... como si supiese que no iba a encontrar nada mejor. Y sigo pensando que alguien que ha sido capaz de escribir semejante maravilla debería ser conservado en un altar, por los siglos de los siglos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues mira que he leído clásicos, pero El Criticón, no. Le daremos una oportunidad como tú dices (no sé por qué, supongo que nunca lo he tenido a mano o, simplemente, he encontrado otros libros que le relegaron para después o qué sé yo o yo qué sé...).

A ver si lo tengo yo por ahí en alguna de las cajas...(es que soy un desastre y como no tengo estanterías ni tele ni nada pues...)

La Vida Del Buscón llamado Don Pablos, otro que me gustó. Me reí bastante.

----------


## Iban

Ya nadie lee a los clásicos, ¿verdad? No sé si será por lo que dice Ming, que como nos los meten con calzador en el colegio, luego les cogemos tirria...

----------


## Némesis

> Ya nadie lee a los clásicos, ¿verdad? No sé si será por lo que dice Ming, que como nos los meten con calzador en el colegio, luego les cogemos tirria...


Mira, Iban, quizás voya cometer un pecado... Pero la Divina Comedia es un libro que para mi gusto va de más a menos...

El infierno es sencillamente genial...
El purgatorio es bueno...
Pero el paraíso es un poco "coñassssu"...

Es única y exclusivamente mi punto de vista... Y le daré una oportunidad a Gracián  :Wink1:

----------


## angelilliks

A mi me hicieron leer la Divina Comedia en el colegio. Versión traducida al occitano. Lo que más nos dolió fue que ponía comedia en el título pero luego no hacía gracia, nos sentíamos estafados.

----------


## Némesis

> A mi me hicieron leer la Divina Comedia en el colegio. Versión traducida al occitano. Lo que más nos dolió fue que ponía comedia en el título pero luego no hacía gracia, nos sentíamos estafados.


¿¿Al occitano?? No fastidies...

¿Y qué tal? Eso debe ser Heavy Metal...

Y efectivamente, no tiene nada de comedia... ¿Alguien sabe por qué se le quedó ese título?

----------


## ignoto

¿Porque no es una tragedia, quizás?

----------


## Némesis

> ¿Porque no es una tragedia, quizás?


Las pelis de Steven Seagal tampoco, y nadie las llama comedias... ;P

----------


## ignoto

> A mi me hicieron leer la Divina Comedia en el colegio. Versión traducida al occitano. Lo que más nos dolió fue que ponía comedia en el título pero luego no hacía gracia, nos sentíamos estafados.



Dices tú de mili...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Me gustó la primera lista de Iban, eso es eclecticismo y los demas son leches (aunque todos con transcendencia de revolucionaria de una u otra manera)

Mi lista, que empieza con un NO a Perez Reverte, al que siendo generoso catalogo de regular.

Sí, escritores y alguna obra si cabe definir. Fitzgerald, de mis preferidos, Tolstoi, sólo Ana Karenina merece aprender a leer, y lo demás igual de bueno, Phillip Roth, Kundera, reirse con la etapa sudafricana de Tom Sharpe, descubrir la contracultura con Kerouac, vivir la decadencia del amor con Stendhal, entender el feminismo con Simon de Beauvoir, la españa añeja con Cela, Robert Louis Stevenson, aventuras y una botella de ron sobre el cofre del hombre muerto. Sandor Marai y Lajos Zilahy mirando al este. Benedetti y Neruda para saber lo que es la sensibilidad artística. 

Hay un mundo más allá de los estantes de novela histórica en las estanterías de las librerias muriendo de olvido.

----------


## angelilliks

> ¿¿Al occitano?? No fastidies...
> 
> ¿Y qué tal? Eso debe ser Heavy Metal...
> 
> Y efectivamente, no tiene nada de comedia... ¿Alguien sabe por qué se le quedó ese título?


Pues sí. La verdad es que la mitad de la página era el poema y la otra mitad estaba reservada para las notas del pie y las del traductor, porque cada dos líneas había 3 palabras que ni pajolera idea de lo que eran. Me enteré de que había gente e iban a sitios y poco más  :302:  Recuerdo un encuentro con un lobo en el desierto o similar.

Es imposible cogerle el gusto a la lectura si te meten estas burradas con 15-16 años.

En cambio los relatos de Hercules Poirot recuerdo que nos gustaban bastante e incluso nos intrigaban hasta el punto de avanzar algo en casa para saber cómo acaba, pero es que era un lenguaje que comprendíamos perfectamente y podíamos llegar a meternos en la historia.

Las novelas para jóvenes, estilo un chico que se va de vacaciones al pueblo se echa novia, drama, juventud complicada y tal nos parecían el coñazo más absoluto de todos. Los cuentos de terror de Poe también nos gustaban y las narraciones de Ovido tampoco nos aburrían.

----------


## magikko

> En cambio los relatos de Hercules Poirot recuerdo que nos gustaban bastante e incluso nos intrigaban hasta el punto de avanzar algo en casa para saber cómo acaba, pero es que era un lenguaje que comprendíamos perfectamente y podíamos llegar a meternos en la historia.


Nunca me gustó Poirot, no se por que, tal vez porque me gustaba mucho más el método de Holmes.

----------


## Iban

> Mira, Iban, quizás voya cometer un pecado... Pero la Divina Comedia es un libro que para mi gusto va de más a menos...


Yo me llevé una chasco tremendo. La leí con una ilusión tremenda pensando que sería una joya, y me quedé con la impresión de que era un _collage_ de folios escritos por alguien, en ratos muertos. Cada tarde, un capítulo. Que tenía el esqueleto pensado y bien claro, pero que la forma de pegar las "hojas" a las ramas del "árbol" no tenía ningún tipo de coherencia o continuidad.

Me decepcionó muchísimo. Me dió la sensación de ser una colección de capítulos, más que un libro.



> Mi lista, que empieza con un NO a Perez Reverte, al que siendo generoso catalogo de regular.


¡Choca esos cinco! Un mal proyecto de Dan Brown (y mira que eso es aspirar a poco).  :20: 

A ver si va a resultar que leemos más de lo que creemos... ; - )

Y, cierto, lo mejor de Rusia no es el vodka, sino sus escritores.




> Las novelas para jóvenes, estilo un chico que se va de vacaciones al pueblo se echa novia, drama, juventud complicada y tal nos parecían el coñazo más absoluto de todos.


Intento recordar cómo se titulaba un libro que leí de Martín Vigil que trataba de un profesor que se llevaba a un grupo de chicos "conflictivos" a navegar en un velero, y no consigo acordarme... Si me acaba viniendo, te lo diré, porque te gustará.

----------

